# Chicken Pox Vaccine



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I understand that there is a vaccine against Chicken Pox, which is routinely given to children in the USA.

Is such a vaccine available here in the UK?  and if so is it available at all on the NHS?

I ask as my dh is immune suppressed due to medication he is on, following a double lung transplant 10 years ago and his health is pretty poor at the moment and I am sure if he was exposed to Chicken pox, this could be even more detrimental to his health.

Therefore, I keep avoiding taking Iestyn anywhere where I definately know there is Chicken pox going around - however, know that with going to playgroups there is a high chance he may get it.  So I didn't know if it would be possible to get him vaccinated against it?

Any advice, greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Sue xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sue

There is a vaccine available for chicken pox. Mostly this is given to adults, inparticular healthcare workers.

Have a word with your practice nurse as she will be able to tell you whether your pct has it available for children.

jxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks Jeanette - will call them in the week.

Hope ur well.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------

